# C02 Tank Size for 40 Gallon Aquarium



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

I am just putting together the final pieces of my C02 setup for a 40 gallon. I am trying to decide on a good size C02 tank for a 40 gallon. 2.5 lbs, 5.0 lbs, 10 lbs, 20 lbs, 50 lbs. Also, I thought of purchasing a PH controller but am having second thoughts after seeing some posts stating that it is unnecessary and a waste of money. Any suggestions or recommendations on these two issues would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## gforster (Jul 30, 2006)

I could be wrong, but I think that co2 tank size has nothing to do with aquarium size. I'm pretty sure the constraints on co2 tank size are limited by space (wherever you are going to put it) and how often you want to have it refilled. Someone with experience here can feel free to correct me.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Get the largest cylinder that you can:

A) Fit under your stand

or

B) Can stand to look at sitting beside the stand

and

C) Carry


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

Rex Grigg said:


> Get the largest cylinder that you can:
> 
> A) Fit under your stand
> 
> ...


Thanks Rex.

P.S. I ordered the regulator from you and am looking forward to hooking it up. Thanks for the prompt shipment and responding to all my E-Mail inquiries about your regulator.


----------



## ianmoede (Jan 17, 2005)

Big is good yes, but small still lasts me several months on a 55 and a 60 cube (1 tank for each). So its not a huge PITA to go small either. Pretty much any size will do ya good.


----------

